# Date code for Schwinn sting-ray tires



## That bike guy

Found this two Schwinn sting-ray. Can I get help with dating please?


----------



## 1966fastbacks

Very nice. Don't thank me - thank 
*schwinnbikebobb*


----------



## That bike guy

Thank you Schwinnbikebobb and 1966fastbacks so then I'm thinking these tire I have are ether 64s or a 72 and a 73 the Carlisle chart is a little vague to me. If anyone wants to clear this up would be much appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## mrg

Id say Nov. 62 or 72 and June 63 or 73.


----------



## That bike guy

mrg said:


> i.d. say Nov. 62 or 72 and June 63 or 73.



I don't think 62 or 63 because they are Schwinn sting-Ray script 20" tires and from what Iv read there is no Schwinn stingray tires made until Jan. Of 64.. 
So just need info on the number 4


----------



## vastingray

June 73 is the date on the second tire  first tire is November 72 hope this helps


----------



## 1966fastbacks

vastingray said:


> June 73 is the date on the second tire  first tire is November 72 hope this helps



I agree. I have always taken that last number to be the mold number - thoughts?


----------

